# What's the proper order for "trimless" windows



## ppeetteerr (Jul 13, 2011)

I'm trying to figure out the proper order for trimless windows. Does the 1x? go out past the sheetrock on the wall (Top of picture, cross section shown top right). Or does the sheetrock on the wall extend past the jamb (Bottom of picture, cross section shown on bottom right)?

Peter

Yellow is the stud


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

No clue what those pictures are trying to show.
My best guess as to what your looking for is called sheetrock returns.
There done the same way as any outside corner when doing sheet rock.
Going to need some form of outside corner to cover up the sheetrock ends.
There's metal, plactic, and rounded corners avalible to name a few.


----------



## ppeetteerr (Jul 13, 2011)

There is about a 1.25" gap/lip between the concrete foundation and the vinyl window. I have framed to the concrete opening so that I can get the windows out if necessary. I will use 1x6 or 1x8 material to bring the gap to .5" for the drywall. My questions are then:

Does the 1x8 material extend out past the drywall on the wall or should the drywall on the wall cover it? or in other words, when do I trim the drywall on the wall before or after I make my box?

How do I prevent the 1x8 material that is in contact with the concrete from rotting? Paint and prime?


----------



## mae-ling (Dec 9, 2011)

All of the drywall return windows I have seen have a built on U channel. for the drywall to slide into. No need to have the framing exactly tight to the back of the drywall. Also allows you to insulate between the drywall and the framing just like on a wood or vinyl jamb.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DY7wA1YU2ME

Why would you be concered with being able to remove the window later? A properly installed vinyl window should least at least several life times.


----------



## ppeetteerr (Jul 13, 2011)

That is what I did. Framed to the concrete. So I have 1.25" of space (the silver part around the edge of the window) that I need to fill up. To make a trimmed window I would normally insert window trim in this space. The trim would extend out past the drywall on the front side of the window. I would then add a casing and cover up that interface. 

For a trimless window I assume that I use a 1x? piece of wood to frame the window (so that drywall isn't resting on the concrete), shim it square and then a 1/2" sheet of drywall on top. 

Am I correct in assuming that the drywall meets at an outside corner and does not have the wood frame sandwiched between?


----------

